# PS4 party chat is free, friends lists capped at 2,000 people



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS4 party chat is free, friends lists capped at 2,000 people*

PS4′s party chat feature will not be blocked behind a PS Plus pay-wall, and friends lists can hold 2,000 people. That’s a lot of friends.








Sony’s PlayStation Access show confirmed that PS4 has free party chat that doesn’t require a PS Plus subscription to use, and that friends lists are capped at 2,000 people. The console will not support DualShock 3 but it will work with PS Move. Your current PSN avatar and username will also transfer over to PS4 as well.

Source: VG24/7


----------

